

When To Dump That Great Idea - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/entremgmt/2007/07/06/apple-amazon-myspace-ent-manage-cx_ws_0709dump.html

======
nootopian
When To Dump Those Interrupt Adverts

